# Make the choir sing the same phrases



## Oxborg (Jun 23, 2019)

Hi! This question revolves around Storm choir 2 but the same problem might be in other libraries as well.

Say, I create around 8 tracks for the choir. The tracks are sopranos, altars, tenors and bass. Now, I want the choir to sing the same phrases at certain points in the song. How do I do this? I insert the same words in the same sequence of the tracks but when, say, the altars sings in a part the other tracks doesn't sing the tracks phrase sequence will be in different orders. I have some terrible and embarrassing ways to work around this but those take a lot of time and effort and I was hoping someone already came up with a good solution for this.

Help!


----------

